# 5th Anniversary, Today....



## LostOneForGood (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi Friends!
Today would have been my 5th Wedding anniversary if we would have stayed together..  I have had a ok today so far, being its 11:30 A.M. here. I took my last Final out of three total this morning in school, got "A's" all around:smthumbup: But now, I am off the rest of the day, don't have to work today, its 6 degrees and have 12" inches of snow on the ground. Everybody is pretty much at work, so kind of bored and afraid the day might get worse for me if I dont get at something. 

My question for the most fabulous group I know is this..

Does anyone have something special or different they do on a day that would have been an anniversary or some particular that reminds you of your ex? Just looking for suggestions.. Thanks All!!!


----------



## philglossop (Apr 22, 2013)

I was incredibly lucky when it came to what would have been my 6th anniversary which happened slap bang in the middle of my divorce.

I had a christening to go to on the Sunday morning- it was a friends birthday- and finally it was Mens Final day at Wimbledon when Brits got a Wimbledon Mens Champion for the first time in 77 years! So it was good day all round.

In future years it'll always be one of my best mates birthday and the "wedding" will drift but I'll not forget the day- just hope to forget the years counting by.

For today? Go out if you can and see if you can do something you'd never have done before on this date. Even if it's only the cinema or trying a new food for the first time!


----------



## Hoosier (May 17, 2011)

I always try and plan something for my anniversary day. First year divorced took my 20 year old daughter to a Cub game. Find something you enjoy to do, meet up with a few friends. its the Holiday season, enjoy your family.


----------

